# "An Error Occured while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled (null)"



## chainsaw_Matt (Nov 12, 2008)

*"An Error Occured while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled (null)"*

I've been using my laptop to connect my Xbox 360 to Xbox Live for some time now via ICS. Recently Live stopped working and I wanted to uncheck and then recheck the box that "allows sharing" under your wireless connection properties. But now when I do that, I get the error mentioned in the title:
"An Error Occured while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled (null)"

Does anyone know what is causing this and/or how to fix it? I'm running Windows 7.


----------



## EllisDee (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: "An Error Occured while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled (null)"*

I realize its been a couple months hopefully you have resolved this but if someone else is having this problem then here is a possible solution... If you have windows firewall disabled through another service try re-enabling it, worked for me.


----------

